# 4 Piece Packable Rod Recommendations?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to find a nice packable 5 weight-ish rod in the 8'6"-9' range for my son so we can hit some backcountry areas this year. I have a 4 piece 9'er, which isn't made any more, but works great. Thought something similar might be what he needs. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

St. Croix still makes 9' 4 piece 5 wt. rods

Their more expensive line http://www.stcroixrods.com/products/fly-fishing/legend-elite

Cheaper rods http://www.stcroixrods.com/products/fly-fishing/avid-series/

St. Croix is pricy but their rods all come with lifetime warranties, so if anything breaks or whatever, you're covered.

Redington makes a Classic Trout rod in 4 or 6 pieces http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-rods/classic-trout/

Their Crosswater rod, of which I have 9' 5 wt, it's a great rod for $70, comes in 4 pieces too http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-rods/crosswater/

hope that helps.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a 4 piece TFO that I really like. They have a few different lengths in 5 wt I think.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Allenflyfishing.com


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the links! Those are a good starting point for him. As a 14 yo, his cash is a little short, but there seem to be some solid low-end rods there for him to choose from. Thanks for taking the time to post and help us out!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm just getting into fly fishing and picked up a Redington Pursuit package from Cabela's for around $100. I don't think they still have them, but you might find them online. Full lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Packout said:


> Thanks for the links! Those are a good starting point for him. As a 14 yo, his cash is a little short, but there seem to be some solid low-end rods there for him to choose from. Thanks for taking the time to post and help us out!


Anytime, happy to help! What good is everything I know about fishing if I don't help people out?

I strongly recommend the Redington Crosswater. It's the first fly rod I ever bought when I started learning. I now have a second rod, a Cortland 3wt, the Crosswater is a trusty 5wt and I still use it often. It's just a really solid rod.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Cabela's has a 6 piece.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fishing-Rods/Fly-Fishing-Rods|/pc/104793480/c/104764680/sc/105573780/Cabelas-Stowaway-6-Fly-Rods/732371.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffly-fishing-rods%2F_%2FN-1104841%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105573780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104764680&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104764680%3Bcat105573780


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

this would be a great choice...

http://www.backcountry.com/redington-path-complete-4-piece-outfit


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I second Allen Fly Fishing. The Compass is an excellent rod for the price. Much lighter and less clubby then some TFO or Redington in my opinion. Many of my newbie clients love this rod.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thought the 4 piece was the ticket for me back a few years ago- found I liked using my 8'6" 2 piece packed in a 4 /12 ft aluminum tube and used as a walking staff better.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Thought the 4 piece was the ticket for me back a few years ago- found I liked using my 8'6" 2 piece packed in a 4 /12 ft aluminum tube and used as a walking staff better.


Problem is, 2 piece are getting harder to find and wading staff is about the only advantage to me. Usually my rod is put together and strung up with reel on when wading so I still need a wading staff and then the collapsible are heavenly


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Problem is, 2 piece are getting harder to find and wading staff is about the only advantage to me. Usually my rod is put together and strung up with reel on when wading so I still need a wading staff and then the collapsible are heavenly


I didn't think you did a lot of back packing Joni .


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, I don't just do Stillwater.  I really prefer fishing from shore or wading. Uinta's are fabulous, as well as Idaho.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input. He is trying to decide what he wants to do. There sure are many options.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My son decided to go with the Allen Compass, 9' 5wt. Sweet rod for the money. He caught his first brown on it after a few short minutes of fishing. Thanks for all the input.


----------

